# BTG brisket and butts



## wittdog (Nov 11, 2006)

I’m doing 2 butts and a brisket today BTG style…he was nice enough to send me his rubs and his secret ingredient…because the flat is a small one…I’m doing things the opposite of what I typically do…butts on the bottom..brisket on top…I’m following his directions….more pics later…



Going to have the brisket today...and used the PP for some Sauce tasting....I have a bunch of sauces that are begging to by tried...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 11, 2006)

You better keep posting pics.  I am stuck at work and the updates can keep me going.  Hope you like the rub.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 11, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> You better keep posting pics.  I am stuck at work and the updates can keep me going.  Hope you like the rub.


If your looking you ain't cooking...but I will post the pics when I take the lid off to foil   ...Rubs tasted good last night....can't wait for the finished taste...


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 11, 2006)

Lookin good.  You cookin it all on a WSM ?   Giving the offset a break ?


----------



## wittdog (Nov 11, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Lookin good.  You cookin it all on a WSM ?   Giving the offset a break ?


Giving me a break...I still have one batch of sausage to smoke on the lectric....and stuff to do around the house..didn't feel like messing with Buford...time for a Lazy Q.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 11, 2006)

The pens stopped by for breakfast and in keeping with the BTG theme of the day..we had the virginny ham he sent upâ€¦along with Waffles, some blueberry breakfast sausage and â€œCracker-barrel Hash brownsâ€


----------



## wittdog (Nov 11, 2006)

It was real nice and tender..I was worried cuz I never had a brisket cook this fast..I cooked it at the same temps I normally do and the butts that are in the WSM are cooking along at there normal cooking curve....I'm kind of dumbfounded...


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 11, 2006)

Well think old Danny G. splained this phenomenon in that lean meat (your flat) cooks quicker than fat meat (the butts). Normal rule of thumb down here for flats is 3 in the smoke and 3 in the foil with some good tasting sop you been mopping em with each hour whilst being kept hot in the pit.  To get em edible done in 4 hrs is a purty good trick. Suspect maybe them butts was changing up your heat flow patterns and you was cooking a little hotter than you thought. Just trying to examine all the possibilities of course

bigwheel


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice lookin brisket you got there dog...the sausages on your other post looked good as well........keep em comin


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Damn boy!! You really like this shit don't you!   I'm staying inside and watching Ohio State v Northwestern today. !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks great! Nice and moist!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice job Dave!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Looking good Dog!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow Dave, that is fast even following my directions.  Glad you liked the rub and the sauce.    I am thinking about marketing it.  "Coyote Rub's Revenge".  What do you think?  

The brisket had good color to it.  Let me know when you need some more rub.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 11, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Wow Dave, that is fast even following my directions.  Glad you liked the rub and the sauce.    I am thinking about marketing it.  "Coyote Rub's Revenge".  What do you think?
> 
> The brisket had good color to it.  Let me know when you need some more rub.



You better send me a sample before you start to sell it. I'm pretty damn good with reviews, ya know!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 11, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Wow Dave, that is fast even following my directions.  Glad you liked the rub and the sauce.    I am thinking about marketing it.  "Coyote Rub's Revenge".  What do you think?
> 
> The brisket had good color to it.  Let me know when you need some more rub.


I'll take some rub anytime..tomarrow it's candy Japs with the football game. Still waiting on the butts to git done.   Going to have them tomarrow...I know the temp was good in the smoker...I think it was size of the brisket and the foil that accelerated the cooking process...the brisket was 4lbs but thin and long...


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 11, 2006)

Good looking food Dave.


----------



## Finney (Nov 11, 2006)

Looked really good Witt


----------



## allie (Nov 12, 2006)

Great looking eats there Dave!


----------



## BigGQ (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks good, Witt!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 12, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy and myself swapped regional care packages...in the one he sent me he included some of his rub and the directions to make "his" brisket and butts...Oh and don't be a stranger  8)
Those candy Japs didn't stick around long enough for a pic...  
Real good stuff


----------

